# This Is How You Sell a Used Lens !!



## distant.star (Jun 3, 2014)

.
Must be tough selling a used Tokina in New York...

http://www.craigslist.org/about/best/nyc/4441240957.html

For all you folks who get "bad copies" of lenses, here's how this guy dealt with that issue:

"SHARP-ASS COPY. YOU THINK A HUSTLER LIKE ME IS GOING TO SIT BACK AND GET BURNED? Ordered one from Amazon and it was soft, sent that shit back along with a toe so they knew I meant business - Big Lebowski style. GOT the sharpest copy in their warehouse."


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 3, 2014)

That is absolutely awesome!


----------



## candyman (Jun 3, 2014)

Laugh of the day ;D


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jun 3, 2014)

I am afraid that I did not understand much of what he wrote.  I must be getting old. ???


----------



## BL (Jun 3, 2014)

aaaaaahhahahaha thanks for for lols!


----------



## dstppy (Jun 3, 2014)

NYC CL is crap . . . Fairfield County CT is listed under it, I get all sorts of weirdos.


----------



## 2n10 (Jun 3, 2014)

Very inventive post. A nice laugh, too. Thanks for posting.


----------



## jrista (Jun 3, 2014)

Now DAT guy is a SALESMAN! BOOM! EPIC! (And where DO you get Spaghetti-Ohs?)


----------



## unfocused (Jun 3, 2014)

So I'm looking at Amazon's Flash Deals of the day and I see a TOE! A FRIGGIN TOE for sale! And, I wonder, WTF what is a TOE doing on Amazon's Flash Deals. Then I read this and BAM! THE LIGHT BULB GOES OFF! All makes sense now.


----------



## marceloshak (Jun 3, 2014)

> "OHHH SNAP! Ken Rockwell is in da HOUSE! --- "The Tokina 11-16mm f/2.8 AT-X is the best ultrawide zoom available for Nikon DX cameras, better than even Nikon's more expensive 12-24mm AF-S DX."
> -Ken 'Da Bokeh Killah' Rockwell."


Jajajajajajajajaja


----------



## wtlloyd (Jun 3, 2014)

Written to get on Craiglists' "Best of" page, not so much to sell a lens.

"Best of" is mostly formulaic, seasoned with a very few "extremely odd" listings.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jun 3, 2014)

unfocused said:


> So I'm looking at Amazon's Flash Deals of the day and I see a TOE! A FRIGGIN TOE for sale! And, I wonder, WTF what is a TOE doing on Amazon's Flash Deals. Then I read this and BAM! THE LIGHT BULB GOES OFF! All makes sense now.



I was wondering where he got the toe... thanks for answering the query.
No more soft copies for me anymore... sweet!


----------



## distant.star (Jun 3, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> I was wondering where he got the toe... thanks for answering the query.
> No more soft copies for me anymore... sweet!



You want a toe? I can get you a toe, believe me. There are ways, Dude. You don't wanna know about it, believe me. Hell, I can get you a toe by 3 o'clock this afternoon... with nail polish.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jun 3, 2014)

distant.star said:


> sagittariansrock said:
> 
> 
> > I was wondering where he got the toe... thanks for answering the query.
> ...


----------



## wtlloyd (Jun 3, 2014)

Geez, this place...

"Everything's a *... travesty with you, man!"





distant.star said:


> sagittariansrock said:
> 
> 
> > I was wondering where he got the toe... thanks for answering the query.
> ...


----------



## IMG_0001 (Jun 4, 2014)

Ok, you've had your fun now so could you please give me my toe back?


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jun 4, 2014)

wtlloyd said:


> Geez, this place...
> 
> "Everything's a *... travesty with you, man!"
> 
> ...



Fine, I'll watch it again tonight. I've lost count now...


----------



## ahab1372 (Jun 4, 2014)

Good luck negotiating the price down


----------



## traingineer (Jun 4, 2014)

Are Campbell's Spaghetti Os good enough for the guy?


----------

